# Heaves



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Howdy,
My horse is finally ready to do some hardcore racing this year, but over the last couple days he has been coughing whenever I ask for anything faster than a walk, so I'm now worried that he has heaves, and I think that heaves scares me more than some of the other illnesses out there. I have not had a vet out yet, so I don't know if it's heaves or just a cold, but has anyone had any experience with a heavey horse and endurance racing???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I would want my horse seen by a vet before I jumped to any conclusions. Much more likely he has a passing respiratory infection than heaves. Fingers crossed the vet doesn't find anything serious.


----------

